# Yards in Epsom/ Surrey area broken into last night!



## Garfield1537 (15 June 2012)

Surrey peeps watch out for the scum bag tack Thieves - may be gypsies as taking feed & bedding & lots been in area due to Epsom Derby!

3 yards on Chalk Lane - Epsom Downs broken into last night - mainly rugs stolen, even old riding boots, Couple of saddles! 

Also feed at a yard in Ockham on tuesday night! 

So all be aware! If you are offered any used tack report to police : ) 

Thankfully all horses ok!


----------



## Kiristamm (15 June 2012)

Oh no, which ones? I am on Epsom Downs...


----------



## Amy_08 (15 June 2012)

Mine  I'm at The Durdans (the grass livery bit). They took rugs, feed, bedding, boots. Luckily we don't leave too much there, but still lost a fair bit!


----------



## Surreydeb (17 June 2012)

Thanks for the warning have posted on FB Surrey group. Will spread the word.


----------



## Garfield1537 (18 June 2012)

Last night another yard in Surrey targeted woodlands court in Stoke D'a / Cobham borders! They took bute, rugs and even old head collars - its just awful so I have had confirmation from fellow Bookham Riding Club members they have attempted in Claygate but Interupted! Epsom, Cobham & Effingham yards hit & also Banstead. : ( sad times x


----------



## Sue B (20 June 2012)

Our yard (Stoke D'Abernon) had lots of medication stolen including Danilon and Finadyne and several quite old non-leather headcollars, a stallion headcollar, old wellies (?!) but they left some other  items such as newish horse boots.  Another part of the yard was broken into and the items were found in a pile clearly ready to be moved so I guess they were disturbed.  Would be useful to hear of any other yards that have been done or of any 'sightings'.  We are hoping to get the local paper to cover this.


----------



## Surreydeb (20 June 2012)

High Road Chipstead Surrey just had 4 police alerts. Break ins to tack room in one property, a farm ( where farmer gave chase vehicle found abandoned in South Godstone)  where a kitten  was taken, diesel from a tank in a field so all around this area.


----------



## Sue B (20 June 2012)

When you say 'just' do you mean today?


----------



## Surreydeb (20 June 2012)

Sue B Just had police alerts texted through today but 3 events happened overnight on 12 to 13 June and one on 16 June


----------



## varkie (20 June 2012)

Might be worth putting it on www.surreyhaca.co.uk too in the news section, so that all surrey visitors to the site see it.


----------



## martyfisch (20 June 2012)

Amy_08 don't know if you remember me, I'm Tori's old owner. Hope they didn't break into bottom yard?


----------



## ReggiePerrin (21 June 2012)

No, just the top yard, they have proper security down at the bottom so they'd have to be a lot smarter!  I keep discovering things that have gone, it's very annoying.  Let's hope my car doesn't get done now, as it's very full!!


----------



## martyfisch (21 June 2012)

I used to keep my tack in bottom yard and wheel it up on my bike everyday. It's such a shame, hopefully you've not lost too much.


----------



## Rob Lakeside (22 June 2012)

Mid Surrey farm next to Nescot on the Reigate road, Ewell.

Was broken into and Strimmers,blowers stolen


----------

